# What size tube



## Fuzz1028 (Aug 2, 2008)

I am recently back on the horse. When I was pumping my rear tire up the presta valve broke. I want to get a new tube but I cannot seem to find a definitive answer to what size I need. The tires are WTB Weirwolf 26x49/54, The rim says 2.1 49/54

Any help is always appreciated!


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

It's either a 26" or a 29" if its a mountain bike most likey a 26" Go to either WTB'S web site or your local shop. for the right answer.


----------



## Fuzz1028 (Aug 2, 2008)

I get that its a 26: but there seems to be different size 26": tubes if that makes sense. My best guess is 26 x 1.5-2.15 but Im not sure.


----------



## VuDoo11 (May 15, 2012)

The 49/54 is in mm and the 2.1 is in inches both denote the diameter of the tube. The 26" 1.5 - 2.1 tube is the size that should work for you.


----------



## Fuzz1028 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## m4rtini (Aug 13, 2012)

Noob question.
It´s possible use more then 2.1 tube?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

m4rtini said:


> Noob question.
> It´s possible use more then 2.1 tube?


Yeah absolutely, it's would actually be better for air retention in many situations, but the down side is more rubber=more weight


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Fuzz1028 said:


> I am recently back on the horse. When I was pumping my rear tire up the presta valve broke. I want to get a new tube but I cannot seem to find a definitive answer to what size I need. The tires are WTB Weirwolf 26x49/54, The rim says 2.1 49/54
> 
> Any help is always appreciated!


personally I like shrouder valves

.


----------



## zyzbot (Dec 19, 2003)

deke505 said:


> personally I like shrouder valves
> 
> .


That's not an option if the hole in his rim is only big enough to fit a presta valve.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

zyzbot said:


> That's not an option if the hole in his rim is only big enough to fit a presta valve.


I know that is why my drill comes in handy.


----------

